# Swelling in injection site



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a doe that I started on LA 200 yesterday and the first injection site is very swollen and hot. I don't know if she had a reaction or if I put it in the wrong place. I'm afraid to continue with the course. She is having a lot of difficulty getting around. Any advice?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you give it IM or Sub Q. If you gave it Sub Q you could have gotten the meds in between layers of the skin instead of under the skin. If it is in the muscle it will cause it to be sore and it burns when it is injected. Where did you give her the shot?


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I've given LA 200 before and my goats usually had a bump where it was given but it wasn't big or hot...


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I gave it in her "armpit" in the the loose skin there. It didn't seem to burn when I put it in. But by this morning she couldn't walk very well.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmm. Can't wait to see what the other say about it.

I never had one hurting enough to cause them walk 'off'...unless it was right after the shot, but usually by morning they're back to normal...


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

The weird thing is that her mom did the same thing a couple of years ago. (Before I knew about DGI) I gave a shot of LA 200 and then the next day her leg was hot and she was limping. I discontinued the antibiotics then because I didn't know what to do. Now her daughter is doing the exact same thing, only more swelling.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well never a popular answer but the whole hiding something in the armpit is crazy. First when giving a shot subq, which is how all OTC antibiotics should be given it should be given in the major skin mass, which is not in the armpit. You want to give the shot lots of room to be absorbed, not a small tight place. Also putting it in a small tight place makes the sting carrier work on the site to long making it sore. 

Give your subq shots where there is subcutaniou skin for the shot to be absorbed into, and stay away from the front leg period so you dont' restrict movement, especially in does who need exercise.

With CD&T if you are wanting to hide shot site granuloma than hide it in the muscle. 

Also next time you choose a 200 mg tetracycline, choose one that isn't LA200. It has a sting carrier to actully necross the muscle of the cow which gets it into the bloodstream faster, something you dont' want to be doing to a goat you have to give shots every 12 to 24 hours. Vicki


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

The drug I used is actually Duramycin 72-200. I didn't know that was bad place to give a shot. Poor goatie. So should I just continue the course of antibiotics given in a more appropriate place? It's not a bad reaction, then?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, just don't be fooled by the 72 or the LA (long acting) on the 200 mg tetracyclines, it's for cow info. No tetracycline will last 24, let alone 72 hours in a goat, you still have to give injecting every 24 hours, 12 hours when treating ill goats, or fever. You can't go to every 24 hours until the fever or symptoms break. Vicki


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

OK, thanks so much.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a doe that had the injection site swollen from 200 mg tetracycline.
The tetracycline was working so I did not want to stop the course.
So I gave her Benadryl with her shot and it helped a lot.
It was after she had kidded so if your doe is bred I would check with other on this forum for the safety of Benadryl in bred goats.
Fran


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Frances She kidded on Sunday.


----------

